# first hunt



## chilledoutpony (26 December 2014)

Ive been riding for 8 years and not hunted. I have 4 ponies, most unsuitable apart from my smallest.

What happens throughout hunting? I know the main bits can someone explain the whole thing?

Would my 12hh fit in? My friend took her 13hh pony. I'm not interested in it if its just big horses jumping five bar gates as my litten has had his first few jumps recently. Obviously I will jump him more before hunting.
My smallest however is also my youngest and least experienced.


Thanks


----------



## chilledoutpony (26 December 2014)

I might sound really pathetic; D


----------



## PorkChop (26 December 2014)

My best advice would be to go and follow on foot with your local hunt first.  There will be all shapes and sizes of horses and ponies out, and not everyone wants to jump.

It depends on your area as to the type of land you will be crossing, some hunts don't jump at all.

The best thing to do is to phone the secretary who will be able to answer your questions and maybe suggest someone who can keep you company until you get going.

I would recommend going out as many times as you can, so that your pony settles and make sure you keep to the back and out of others way until you know how he will behave.

If you do a search on the hunting forum there is loads of advice for first timers to hunting.


----------



## L&M (26 December 2014)

It really depends on the pack you hunt with - you would be fine with one like mine which is a small farmers pack, and has a real mix of riders and horses! We never jump gates, maybe the very occasional hedge, but more likely smallish rails.

Also there are usually ways round jumps, with others that don't jump either, so don't worry about this element. The country each pack follows also dictates the type of hunting - our country is very hilly and often wooded, so we are rarely galloping for long distances, whereas if you are hunting on flatter country, it may be a lot faster, where you could struggle to keep up on a small pony.

The best thing is to find which packs are in your area and see what they can offer. Tbh I would be looking at next season now, as we are now in 'full flow', with a lot of fit horses hunting hard, but if you wait until next season you can start off with some quieter autumn hunting to get a feel for it.

Whereabouts in the country are you?


----------



## L&M (26 December 2014)

A typical hunting day&#8230;.

10.30 approx - Meet at a Pub/Farm/Estate, have some food and drink and say hello to friends!

11.00 - hounds move off, going ahead with the huntsman. Field follow on behind a field master that shows you the way and must be obeyed at all times.

11.00 - 3.30 approx - hounds follow pre- laid trails, sometimes at speed and over any obstacles in the way, with the field following. At other times just standing around covers watching hounds work (i.e. trying to pick up trail), before the 'off' again.

3.30/4.00 approx - hack back to meet, usually muddy and tired, but hopefully smiling! 

Hope that helps!


----------



## chilledoutpony (26 December 2014)

Thanks LJR, I really would love to go. Thanks for the help.

Thank you  L&M, I really think I'd like to go now! I'm in north Derbyshire. I know there are some rough hunts in Derbyshire. I've been told Barlow is bad, but I can't be sure


----------



## chilledoutpony (26 December 2014)

I don't really know much about it, is it still shooting animals?


----------



## L&M (27 December 2014)

No dear - that is what they do in Africa&#8230;&#8230;...


----------



## Kat (27 December 2014)

If you are in Derbyshire try the four shires, a lovely friendly pack who always have a none jumping field master. This means that there is no question of trying to find your way round, there will be a planned route without jumps that about half the field will take. 

They are a bloodhound pack so no animals are killed and no artificial scent is laid. They hunt the clean boot, in other words they have a smell of a runner at the beginning and track him through the day. 

Lots of people say bloodhounds are really fast and furious but the four shires aren't. They are brilliant with children and first timers too. And we don't meet until 12noon so you don't have to get up too early!


----------



## chilledoutpony (27 December 2014)

Oh ahhaha L&M


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (27 December 2014)

L&M said:



			No dear - that is what they do in Africa&#8230;&#8230;...
		
Click to expand...

Priceless!


----------



## chilledoutpony (27 December 2014)

Thanks KristmasKat, I will probably try that one as it sounds perfect! Im near that too! 

Is there a strict dress code? I do have a tweed jacket, long boots, beige jodphurs, a shirt, a tie etc. Is that what I should wear? And my little pony is hogged cos of sweet itch, is that acceptable or?


----------



## chilledoutpony (27 December 2014)

But don't the dogs kill foxes still? Mrs Jingle and L&M


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (27 December 2014)

School holidays? :rolleyes3:

Hounds dear, hounds..... and no, they dont


----------



## chilledoutpony (27 December 2014)

What about school hols?

And omg I sound so dumb;D


----------



## L&M (27 December 2014)

If you have not heard of the 2004 'Hunting Act', I suggest you google it and will explain more about modern day hunting and what we can, and cannot, do&#8230;.


----------



## chilledoutpony (27 December 2014)

I didn't think they did, its just my local hunt (which I won't go to as they are apparently rough) there is always gunshots


----------



## L&M (27 December 2014)

How strange - are you sure you are not confusing them with the local shoot?


----------



## chilledoutpony (27 December 2014)

L&M there are horse lorries and I see them setting off and there are gunshots at the same time


----------



## Kat (27 December 2014)

chilledoutpony said:



			Thanks KristmasKat, I will probably try that one as it sounds perfect! Im near that too! 

Is there a strict dress code? I do have a tweed jacket, long boots, beige jodphurs, a shirt, a tie etc. Is that what I should wear? And my little pony is hogged cos of sweet itch, is that acceptable or?
		
Click to expand...

If you are under 18 tweed and a tie is correct. But it is acceptable even if you are older. Hogged is fine. Check the hunt Facebook for photos of recent meets.


----------



## Tern (27 December 2014)

L&M said:



			No dear - that is what they do in Africa&#8230;&#8230;...
		
Click to expand...




The Xmas Furry said:



			School holidays? :rolleyes3:

Hounds dear, hounds..... and no, they dont
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant! 

Okay, so i'm going to assume you are a kid still or at least under the age of 18. I suggest you read http://www.4shires.co.uk/ before you consider going so you don't offend anyone without realising.


----------



## Tern (27 December 2014)

Also EquiEquestrian556 hunts with the Four Shire Bloodhounds I believe.. may be worth dropping her a pm so she can explain a bit to you?


----------



## L&M (27 December 2014)

I still want to know what hunt hunt unloads their horses then start shooting guns - sounds darned good fun and would love to join in!

OP - hope you get the answers you are looking for, and have a look at the 'sticky' at the top of the hunting forum on 'advice for newbies'.

x


----------



## chilledoutpony (27 December 2014)

Thanks everyone! I'll PM you L&M


----------



## chilledoutpony (27 December 2014)

I sound really dumb, its just I wanted to make sure I really want to go


----------



## NinjaPony (27 December 2014)

It's not dumb at all to ask questions. That's what forums like this are for and you've had some really helpful replies- don't let anyone make you feel stupid for not understanding exactly what to say/do- its all a learning curve. I hope you have lots of fun


----------



## chilledoutpony (27 December 2014)

Thanks ninjapony, I think most people thing I'm dumb.


----------



## Kat (27 December 2014)

Tern said:



			Also EquiEquestrian556 hunts with the Four Shire Bloodhounds I believe.. may be worth dropping her a pm so she can explain a bit to you? 

Click to expand...

She does, she is very friendly and hunts a pony. She gets out more regularly than me too.


----------



## L&M (27 December 2014)

Op - I think I have figured it out&#8230;.

Having looked at the country you have pm'd me it does not look very 'horse' friendly, so suspect what you may have seen was the local gun/foot pack. Possibly the hounds arrived in a horse box, which would explain the veichle...

And please don't ask me how a gun/foot pack differs, as have no idea!!!!


----------



## chilledoutpony (27 December 2014)

Thanks so much! I was wondering L&M


----------



## orangebadger (8 February 2015)

chilledoutpony said:



			Thanks ninjapony, I think most people thing I'm dumb.
		
Click to expand...

Please don't think that there is ANYTHING dumb in asking questions. The more you know in advance, the less anxious you will be and thus the more fun you will have. I am sure we all look forward to welcoming you into the hunting 'family'.


----------



## MileAMinute (8 February 2015)

I take my 13.3hh out and he has no problem keeping up with the field masters (worryingly!). There are a few brave wee jockeys on Sec As and Shetlands that have no problems with the rails. As others have said, best thing is to contact your local hunt secretary and tells them your worries - they will soon put you at ease and give you all the information you need to know


----------

